# Property Lawyer in Lisbon - any recommendations?



## Stiff Upper Lip (Feb 2, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good and reasonably priced property lawyer based in Lisbon?


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Stiff Upper Lip said:


> Can anyone recommend a good and reasonably priced property lawyer based in Lisbon?


Hi

We used a Lisbon lawyer for our house purchase in Central Portugal that we met at the Place In The Sun Show 2 years ago. 

He speaks perfect English, charged a reasonable set fee and was extremely meticulous, not allowing anything that he perceived as a short cut by the other side.

If you still need a lawyer then let me know and I will PM you

Steve


----------



## Stiff Upper Lip (Feb 2, 2011)

southsussex said:


> Hi
> 
> We used a Lisbon lawyer for our house purchase in Central Portugal that we met at the Place In The Sun Show 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. We've got someone lined up now (recommended by my brother in law). If that doesn't work out I'll let you know.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Ponteareas (May 23, 2011)

southsussex said:


> Hi
> 
> We used a Lisbon lawyer for our house purchase in Central Portugal that we met at the Place In The Sun Show 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


Hi,

apologies for the direct approach but I am also looking for a good property lawyer in Portugal and have just come across this post. Any recommendation would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi

His name is Henrique dos Santos Pereira and his telephone is +351 212 454 262. Company name is abpa Advogados. 

We were very impressed with him and he was strong with the agent who was trying to force things through! Apparently he didn't understand 'rural ways'!!!

Good luck

Steve


----------



## init4theinfo (May 24, 2011)

This person has been my lawyer for many years and always performed well. [email protected] - Sofia Pereira


----------

